# CAMaster CNC router tables



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Anyone familiar with them ? 
At some point I wanted to purchase a Pro 4x4 from cncrouterparts, and the cost would be $5,800 Canadian for the machine , and that’s not including any electronics.

I just googled cnc router tables on kijjii and came up with this one . 

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/edmonton/cnc-router/1435719956?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

His asking price is almost the same as a new one in US funds . I should make an offer and see what he says . Start at 9k 

Looks fairly heavy duty imo , and I think I’ve heard good things about this company.
Just needs a spindle and a vfd.


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

That would be a top of the line hobby machine. Many consider them to be the top machines in their price range. Very loyal following.
They're so popular that people (imo) overpay for used ones.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

ger21 said:


> That would be a top of the line hobby machine. Many consider them to be the top machines in their price range. Very loyal following.
> They're so popular that people (imo) overpay for used ones.


Thank you Gerry, good to know . 

I just made him an offer . He’s lives quite a long distance from me, 7 hour drive , so I won’t be to concerned if he doesn’t entertain my offer .
The router is the only weakness I see. Will there be any unexpected issues upgrading to a spindle and vfd ? I see packages on eBay all the time . Liquid cooled spindle and a Hitachi vfd is what I’d like, as I want to minimize noise .
Looks like 20mm linear bearings possibly. Hopefully their well taken care of.
Looks as though it comes with Vcarve pro . That’s a bonus


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well he claims he installed an hour meter on it and figures it has over 300 hours of use .
I made a low offer and he countered with $11,000.
I really didn’t want to spend that much on a used machine . He said he’s upgrading to a larger machine when I asked him why he’s selling it . 
I’m thinking of offering 10k max ,but would feel more comfortable at 9500


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Rick,

If you get it I've got an air cooled spindle with about 10 minutes on it along with the VFD brand new in the box. About $300 -- you pay the shipping. Cost $450 from Auto Tech last year. It is 220.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Well he claims he installed an hour meter on it and figures it has over 300 hours of use .
> I made a low offer and he countered with $11,000.
> I really didn’t want to spend that much on a used machine . He said he’s upgrading to a larger machine when I asked him why he’s selling it .
> I’m thinking of offering 10k max ,but would feel more comfortable at 9500


Fresh Loonie's talk!!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> Rick,
> 
> If you get it I've got an air cooled spindle with about 10 minutes on it along with the VFD brand new in the box. About $300 -- you pay the shipping. Cost $450 from Auto Tech last year. It is 220.


Thanks for the offer John. I was hoping to go water cooled ,as I thought it would minimize noise, and yes I realize the cutters make noise .
But I’ll keep you in mind. 

I have a feeling I’m not going to buy this one advertised ,as he wants a pretty good dollar for used condition imo. 
Gerry mentioned CAMaster has a pretty good following,so maybe the guy will get a good dollar


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well I just read the specs and the CAMaster used 25mm linear racks on all axis . Heavy duty! 
But there’s no mention of stepper motor size . Was hoping there NEMA 34 and not 23, but seeing as there not mentioning it ,I’m thinking NEMA 23


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Rick, the CAMaster Stinger II comes with NEMA 34 motors. If I had not built our Saturn machine I probably would have sprung for a CAMaster, fwiw.

David


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks David . He just replied and claims it was upgraded to 34’s . 
He’s come down to $10,000 . I think it’s worth it ,as he’s claiming it’s around double by the time you get it from the USA with shipping ,taxes and exchange . I don’t even have to question that . 
I know the cncrouterparts pro will be closer to 10k for the machine alone . 
I have no idea how I’m going to get it in the garage at this point , but this may be a missed opportunity if I don’t jump on it .
I’m really tempted to take Friday off and pick it up . I’m concerned about damaging the gantry when it’s bouncing down the road in my trailer . Not sure what would be involved to remove it .
I’m assuming the linear bearings would be easily wrecked if I lose the ball bearings when it’s apart .

Terrible resolution,but he sent this document.


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

> Will there be any unexpected issues upgrading to a spindle and vfd?


Camaster's use the WinCNC control, which is pricey.
Camaster supposedly has excellent support, and you'd need to talk to them to see what's involved if you want to get full software control.

They also have an active user forum, and someone just posted the other day about adding a chinese spindle.


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

Since $10,000 is only about $7000US, it's a pretty good deal.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

ger21 said:


> Since $10,000 is only about $7000US, it's a pretty good deal.


I’m sure tempted to jump on this . I know I’m going to spend 20K on a cncrouterparts pro by the time the smoke clears .
This could really help me financially.







ger21 said:


> Camaster's use the WinCNC control, which is pricey.
> Camaster supposedly has excellent support, and you'd need to talk to them to see what's involved if you want to get full software control.
> 
> They also have an active user forum, and someone just posted the other day about adding a chinese spindle.


That’s unfortunate. I was hoping to use UCCNC that I believe you recommended a while back.
Can it be converted to that?


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Rick 
One of my customers has a new CamMaster Stinger II and it is a nice machine. The only thing I see wrong is the cheap top they put on it. He does want to change to something else anyway after he learns more about running it. Customer service has been good with him the couple of times he has contacted them just to ask a few questions. I helped him do the startup and cut the first project, easy to use.

I think the machine you are looking at is worth what he is asking as long as he kept up with the maintenance and if it actually only has 300 hours on it it should have plenty of life left in it. It is a good heavy machine.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MEBCWD said:


> Rick
> One of my customers has a new CamMaster Stinger II and it is a nice machine. The only thing I see wrong is the cheap top they put on it. He does want to change to something else anyway after he learns more about running it. Customer service has been good with him the couple of times he has contacted them just to ask a few questions. I helped him do the startup and cut the first project, easy to use.
> 
> I think the machine you are looking at is worth what he is asking as long as he kept up with the maintenance and if it actually only has 300 hours on it it should have plenty of life left in it. It is a good heavy machine.


Thanks for the info Mike . My only dislike is that huge controller box mounted on the front .
If it were me designing it , I’d have it flush mounted , that way your not reaching over it .
But for the most part it looks fairly well built . I’d have to see the gantry better in person to really tell I guess .
I’m not liking the software ,and I don’t know how a system is changed to UCCNC ,and if it involves all new electronics.
That’s if I’m even correct on how this all works .

Going to be a 14 hour round trip this weekend if it happens.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Rick

The air cooled spindle is not noisy. The vacuum is the loudest thing when it's all running, aside from the material cutting. And it's a heckuva lot simpler.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Rick,

The controller was easy to use. I had never used WinCNC control system and remember I showed him how to use it and did the startup of the machine. He also has the laser sighting for XY zero and I had no problem showing him how to use it and also showed him how to zero without using the laser. I do have to admit that I have run other systems before but you also have to remember most CNC machines operate very similarly.

He has it set where the working access is on the left side of the machine and it doesn't pose a problem or at least not for me and I actually have mine set up where I work off the right side of mine most of the time.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MEBCWD said:


> Rick,
> 
> The controller was easy to use. I had never used WinCNC control system and remember I showed him how to use it and did the startup of the machine. He also has the laser sighting for XY zero and I had no problem showing him how to use it and also showed him how to zero without using the laser. I do have to admit that I have run other systems before but you also have to remember most CNC machines operate very similarly.
> 
> He has it set where the working access is on the left side of the machine and it doesn't pose a problem or at least not for me and I actually have mine set up where I work off the right side of mine most of the time.


Well I guess I have my best access to the left side , so that’s maybe what it will come down to .
Seems strange to me though ,as I associate working from the front. Piss poor designing on their part imo . Just how hard would have been to design that over sized cabinet to have had it installed in an embedded fashion, or on the side like cncrouterparts.
I’m getting kind of stoked about this right now , and am not sure whether to lose some oncall time this weekend,or wait to drive out next weekend when I’m not on call .
It looks like great weather in the next two weeks . 

I’d like to see this working before I buy . I’m tempted to ask him to carve a simple square to ensure it’s cutting straight in all directions.
Maybe I’m being paranoid .

I’m thinking of using those ratchet tie downs to secure the gantry to one end , as I don’t want it moving and getting damaged obviously .
I’ve got a big arse trailer ,wish it was enclosed . Guess I’ll buy a tarp just in case


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well he bought it 2014 ,and I’m wondering if that makes it first or second generation? 
I was reading about these possible issues from sawmill creek ,and it has me concerned .

https://sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?213442-Camaster-Stinger-II-Opinions
I may have to join the CAMaster forum to find out more . 



> I purchased the first generation CAMaster Stinger II router. Its been a pretty good machine until recently, the motor shafts on the original Stingers were machined down from 3/8" to 1/4" and they fail at the transition after a period of time. I contacted CAMaster and they sent me replacement motors when the first shaft failed.* I have also had problems keeping the Y axis gear from slipping on the motor shaft, the set screw needs to be tightened often which is a problem that I have not had until recently. *Unfortunately upgrading my Stinger is not cost effective.
> 
> I can't comment on the second generation Stinger II design as I didn't keep up with the changes so I don't know when the motor design was changed or the dual motor system implemented.
> 
> ...


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> That’s unfortunate. I was hoping to use UCCNC that I believe you recommended a while back.
> Can it be converted to that?



Do you really want to throw away a $2000 control and replace it with a $200 control? I don't think any Camaster owner would. A friend of mine used to work at Camaster, and in his opinion, WinCNC is one of the top controls out there.
Replacing it would require changing all the boards, and you'd lose the factory support that it comes with.


I would not change it.


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

> Well he bought it 2014 ,and I’m wondering if that makes it first or second generation?
> I was reading about these possible issues from sawmill creek ,and it has me concerned .


I think this is an isolated instance?
I read the Camaster forum every day, and have not heard of any common issues.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

late to the party...

we purchased a camaster panther 4x4 a year ago or so. a few comments:

the camaster user forum is unbelievably helpful, I read it daily. in my opinion it is a HUGE element of customer support ( and the factory support is great). they have a classified section where used machine pop up often.

https://www.camheads.org/index.php

the control box is a non-issue, at 9" deep it's like it is not there.

wincnc is really nice - user friendly.

there are tons of tutorial videos for vectric - vcarve and aspire

our 5hp air cooled spindle is almost silent. spindle conversions are not easy, but doable. if it were me I would wait for a used one with spindle (jmho)

the table tops come as ordered. typically an mdf spoilboard is installed on top, or a mdf/track/rail system for clamping down. the substrate can be replaced or leveled off easy enough.

as you can see, I am a fan of camaster. I am sure it is not the Cadillac, but I doubt it will disappoint.

try too see it run if you can....


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Thanks David . He just replied and claims it was upgraded to 34’s .
> He’s come down to $10,000 . I think it’s worth it ,as he’s claiming it’s around double by the time you get it from the USA with shipping ,taxes and exchange . I don’t even have to question that .
> I know the cncrouterparts pro will be closer to 10k for the machine alone .
> I have no idea how I’m going to get it in the garage at this point , but this may be a missed opportunity if I don’t jump on it .
> ...


He may have upgraded to higher torque 34's but the Stinger II comes standard with 34's - 








I had no choice but to mount the enclosure on the front of our CNC and it has never been in the way. Granted, it doesn't go all the way across the machine but it still isn't in the way. I use it as a little shelf for clamps and such so it has actually become handy having it there.

David


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

ger21 said:


> Do you really want to throw away a $2000 control and replace it with a $200 control? I don't think any Camaster owner would. A friend of mine used to work at Camaster, and in his opinion, WinCNC is one of the top controls out there.
> Replacing it would require changing all the boards, and you'd lose the factory support that it comes with.
> 
> 
> I would not change it.


Thank you Gerry, this is what I needed to know


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

ger21 said:


> I think this is an isolated instance?
> I read the Camaster forum every day, and have not heard of any common issues.


This is good to hear , I think I’ll make the trip . He gave me his number , so I’m going to talk to him to tonight instead of this email stuff . 
To bad he lives in so far away . Could be worse though


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

> our 5hp air cooled spindle is almost silent. spindle conversions are not easy, but doable. if it were me I would wait for a used one with spindle (jmho)


Being in Canada where he is, it's unlikely than another used one near him will come up for sale anytime soon. 

Personally, I'd add a Chinese spindle for $300-$500, and find out how to integrate it yourself. Worst case scenario would be manual speed control.
But if you buy it, use it for a while as is first, then make a decision.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

ger21 said:


> Worst case scenario would be manual speed control.


I agree, and that wouldn't be a big deal, most bits are 18,000 or 24,000rpm so he wouldn't have to adjust the speed very often.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

ger21 said:


> Personally, I'd add a Chinese spindle for $300-$500, and find out how to integrate it yourself. Worst case scenario would be manual speed control.


I'm still using manual control on our VFD/spindle. When I built the machine there wasn't a script or whatever I needed to get Mach4 and Modbus talking with the Hitachi VFD (or I just didn't find one). I have all the wiring and components in place but haven't tried to see if I could make it work after the initial build. But it's cool - I just open the enclosure, press the Run button, and start cutting. 

Since the enclosure is on the front of the machine it's right where I stand and it's just automatic for me at this point to control the spindle manually. The drawback is if I have to hit the emergency stop - everything stops except the spindle. I can hit the main E-stop on the enclosure and the spindle will stop if it's a true emergency, though.

David


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Rick you are right, make sure you see it run.

It sounds like the forum comment was about when the drive system was upgraded from the single center screw drive to the newer double rack and pinion Y axis drive. This would put the one you are looking at as a later model with the dual drive Y axis but would be one of those earlier models. At the time of purchase he did upgrade to the nema 34 steppers and I notice it also has the laser XY sighting, not really needed but is nice to have.

I also agree about using it as is for now and upgrade to a spindle later. That is a good heavy duty router it has and it is counterbalanced which helps, the only things bad I heard about them is they are a router so are noisy and they do go through brushes when used a lot. I do have a friend that is using one on his CNC for about 8 years and has changed bearings once and brushes many times. The brushes are easy to change on this router in just a couple of minutes.


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

If you keep the speed at ~16,000 rpm, a 7518 is not all that loud. Most people run much higher rpm's than they need.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I doubt I’ll use the router it comes with . It will be given to anyone who needs it here that is willing to pay the outrageous cost of shipping . So it will probably end up with a co worker , not that they’ve ever done a thing for me lol


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I really have my heart set on a spindle , as there’s no way I want to listen to a router carving little areas at a time during a 12 hour 3D carving. And I’m sure my neighbours may have something to say , as they spend most of the summer sitting on their deck which is fairly close to my garage . I just need to do my research and find out what the best combination will be . 
I’m putting the cart before the horse here , as I haven’t talked to the guy yet . 
Will have a better idea tonight of what’s going on . 
I have a feeling support isn’t going to be exactly stellar on a second hand machine , so I’m not to concerned if this deal falls threw


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

I believe that they do provide the same support to second owners.

And if you insulate the garage, it'll keep the noise in. :wink:


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

ger21 said:


> And if you insulate the garage, it'll keep the noise in. :wink:


:lol:


Come on Rick. A little insulation goes a long ways!! :lol:

If you get it and can swing a spindle that would be great. I have a different machine but I love the quietness of the spindle!


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

Rick, Just be aware a spindle may be very quiet, but a bit cutting wood and dust collectors aren’t.

Rock wool type insulation keeps it warm and quieter. Just sayin’.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

ger21 said:


> I believe that they do provide the same support to second owners.
> 
> And if you insulate the garage, it'll keep the noise in. :wink:


I’m thinking I may be psychic , as I had this funny feeling insulation may be mentioned after my last post , but I didn’t think Gerry would be the first one up to bat lol. 
And yes , I’m positive it will help with noise,but not sure how well plywood on the walls will work as opposed to drywall to keep the noise down.
I’m thinking drywall would absorb the noise better than plywood ? 
Best case scenario would be to put plywood on the walls and then cover it with drywall .
That would allow you to secure anything anywhere, but sounds costly and labour intense


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Seems like we've had this same conversation 2-3 times over the last few years. Still fun though I guess.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Pro4824 said:


> Seems like we've had this same conversation 2-3 times over the last few years. Still fun though I guess.


I’m not taking any bets (to risky) but the garage will be insulated this year , well unless I have some unforeseen problem like a direct Asteroid hit ,solar flare , or too much cold beer . But I’m trying to stay positive here lol. 
Actually I’ll take bets,but you guys have to give me 10 to 1 odds :grin: 


Just an FYI, I talked with the owner , Dennis . He seems like a pretty honest guy from what I got during the phone call. 
He’s quit the coal mines and doing this for a living,so he purchased a huge 10x5 Shop Sabre I believe he called it . It has a spindle and vacuum table ,so I understand why he’s selling the CAMaster . He also mentioned he uses a lot of BB in 5x5 sheets ,and is understandably tired of cutting a foot off , which makes me think I should have ordered a 5x5 from cncrouterparts some days .

He did however just replace some bearings that were giving him trouble in the R&P , so it makes me think this machine has seen some use . 
But I’m sure there’s a lot more life left in her yet. 

I may go for a drive Saturday and do the trip . He says he can have it up and running in minutes if I want . 
I was debating to get him to cut a square mark on a board just to confirm it’s cutting right angles accurately


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

How often do you need to cut a full 5x5 sheet of BB, Rick? I buy two sheets every other week or so for Longworth chucks. I cut them to rough size with a circular saw and then clean up on the table saw but there's only been one time since I built the 2x4 Saturn when I could have used a larger machine.

If you're going to have him cut something then cut a few sizes of squares/rectangles and some circles. See if they're the size they're supposed to be. Are the squares square, circles round, etc. and are they accurately cut. That should tell you if it needs calibrating. It's not a deal breaker if the sizes and shapes are off if the reason is calibration, or lack thereof.

David


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

I think Camasters use a similar rack and pinion system to the CNCRP. In both cases, pinions are considered "wear parts", and need periodic replacement.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

ger21 said:


> I think Camasters use a similar rack and pinion system to the CNCRP. In both cases, pinions are considered "wear parts", and need periodic replacement.


If I don't quit cutting granite, I'm gonna be needing more than pinions!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

ger21 said:


> I think Camasters use a similar rack and pinion system to the CNCRP. In both cases, pinions are considered "wear parts", and need periodic replacement.


I was hoping that was the case. :wink:

Just had a concern. I was reading a thread where the guy had issues cutting straight and apparently there was only one servo for the Y axis ? 
This was a 2011 machine , so I asked Dennis and he mentioned that his has two steppers . 
Thankfully it does , as having one would be a deal breaker imo


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

If he's hardly used it, but doing this full time, and bearings need replacing .......... doesn't add up.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> If he's hardly used it, but doing this full time, and bearings need replacing .......... doesn't add up.


Yes I thought the same thing. I suspect it’s been going hard for the past 4 years ,but 
whether that’s a deal breaker I don’t know. 
He mentioned an hour meter was installed,but the 300 plus hours is probably just on the last router he used. 
But if the linear bearings have been properly maintained,you’d think they’re be good for a lot of use? 

I still like the idea of a cncrouterparts pro , as the size is expandable in the future if you find it necessary. 
You also know the machine inside and out seeing as your building it yourself ,plus it’s brand spanking new ! 
Personally,I hate that huge cabinet on the front of the Stinger , but it’s not a deal breaker .

And I could run UCCNC if I wanted . Whether any of this matters , I’m not sure .

But this purchase would probably help by cutting costs in half , well if there’s no surprises.

You’ve got me thinking John :|


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Sheeeesh, I think I’m going to text him back and put the kibosh on this machine. At least I’ll have more room in my shop to work with when I install the insulation and board it .


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

to my knowledge, the only advantage to "first time" owners is a free one hours phone consultation with tech support, to help get started. forums like this and the camaster forum will help out immensely. sounds like you are very knowledgeable already...

the bearing failure is not uncommon as mentioned - preventative maintenance (lubricating bearings) comes highly recommended by camaser.

there is often a discussion going about router/spindle replacements going on that forum as well.
https://www.camheads.org/showthread.php?t=9069&highlight=install+spindle


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

TimPa said:


> to my knowledge, the only advantage to "first time" owners is a free one hours phone consultation with tech support, to help get started. forums like this and the camaster forum will help out immensely. sounds like you are very knowledgeable already...
> 
> the bearing failure is not uncommon as mentioned - preventative maintenance (lubricating bearings) comes highly recommended by camaser.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the response Tim . For some reason I’m getting very paranoid about this.
I suspect linear rails wouldn’t be an issue even with high usage , but now I’m concerned about wear and tear on the Z axis carriage parts .
I wouldn’t know what to look for if there was an issue . 

This would have been a great investment for me if it’s in decent shape. It’s unfortunate it’s such a long drive to merely inspect something if I don’t like it .
I’m almost back to going with cncrouterparts. 
I guess CAMaster would have parts available seeing as it’s an American company though


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Maybe I need to set up a poll and take a vote? All your opinions are important to me ,as long as it doesn’t involve insulation


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Rick,

How far is it to CNCRP (now Avid CNC) warehouse in WA? Or you could ship it to one of the members by the border. I believe it was mentioned earlier that there was no duty on woodworking stuff crossing the border. Might cost you a day trip and a cold one..... or two.

FWIW - my Probotix has been used regularly (not real hard but sometimes pretty steady) and I've still got the original bearings.

Building the CNCRP does give you an insight on how things go together and should make parts replacement (which will happen down the road sometime) a bit easier when the time comes. I don't regret doing it one bit. Of course, having guys on the forum like Dave helped a whole lot too.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Maybe I need to set up a poll and take a vote? All your opinions are important to me ,as long as it doesn’t involve insulation


I vote ------ hold off


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

Anything else you buy will be an inferior machine, imo, unless you spend a LOT more.

That machine new would be about $17K Canadian.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Gerry, if this machine did in fact have a lot of use , would you have any concerns about wear on the Z carriage parts? 
I wouldn’t know how to determine if there was a high amount of wear on a ball screw if I wanted to . 
Or am I getting over concerned?

I guess you would have heard if there was issues like that on this model , so sorry as maybe I’m asking another redundant question . 
And I doubt it’s a fortune for spare parts if there were a problem .


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

As long as they were lubricated and properly maintained, balsscrews and linear bearings should outlast you. 
On the undustrial machines I've used, I've never seen an issue with well over 10 years of heavy use.

You'd need to really abuse them to damage them.


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

At the end of the day, if you're not comfortable spending that much money for a used machine, then don't. 
I'd consider minor repairs to be a given with a used machine, unless it was near new condition.

I'd also make a phone call to Camaster, and ask them about what kind of support and parts availability you can expect when buying a used machine.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

ger21 said:


> At the end of the day, if you're not comfortable spending that much money for a used machine, then don't.
> I'd consider minor repairs to be a given with a used machine, unless it was near new condition.
> 
> I'd also make a phone call to Camaster, and ask them about what kind of support and parts availability you can expect when buying a used machine.


I just got threw to tech support , and they seemed helpful . 
Michael was the gentleman that helped me with my questions, and said there’s no issues with getting parts or support .
I thought the linear bearings were 25mm , but that’s on the later models . 
If it is in fact a 2014 model , Michael figures all the linear bearings used are 15mm 😞
I know we’ve had this discussion before and you mentioned that 15mm are fine , but it’s a shame there not bigger . 
I have to go and look at the picture, as I swore the rails looked bigger than 15, but maybe I’m thinking of the recent models I’ve seen. 
I requested the owner to take a pic of a measuring tape on the rails , as I believe that’s how you measure them


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Didn’t see my typo when I posted from my iPhone .

Anyways the Y axis has 20mm rails , and the X axis uses 15mm . 
I just got a bank draft made up for the purchase,so it’s just a matter of finding time to drive down. I may take next Wednesday off , so the roads are not a busy . That’s if I don’t talk myself out of it before then .
In reality I still would much rather have a cncrouterparts Pro , but maybe I should take this opportunity to save some money .

Looking at the costs of going the cncrouterparts kit route is $4300 US , and then I’d need the NEMA 34 steppers ,UCCNC software ,cabinet , and all other associated electronics . 
As an added bonus , $800 worth of Vectric software comes with the CAMaster , so there’s that to buy to . 
Not sure how much David spent when he built his cabinet


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

To me this is a major purchase. I would hold off and get what you want. If it was closer it might be worth a drive to look-see and then decide. Sounds like you really are on the fence. Go with your gut.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> To me this is a major purchase. I would hold off and get what you want. If it was closer it might be worth a drive to look-see and then decide. Sounds like you really are on the fence. Go with your gut.


Yes this is a tough one . I really don’t like the cabinet sticking out on the Stinger . I think that’s the dumbest design I’ve ever seen . 

With one from cncrouterparts, I can upgrade to a larger size in the future if I find it’s necessary.
Tell you the truth I was debating to just go with a 4x8 Pro instead of a 4x4 . I don’t think I’d need the extra 4’ very often though . Would be nice of it’s there though I guess.
I have no issues with assembling a machine , and I also was looking forward to building the electronics.
My thinking is ,if I don’t buy this one, chances are pretty good I’ll never own one .
It’s unfortunate the stop isn’t insulated yet,as that would have helped to. Theirs not a great deal of room in there now as it is .
Wish I never googled that add lol


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

Here's another thing to consider.
As I mentioned earlier, used Camaster's sell for a lot of money. A used one is already depreciated, so you could probably sell this at any time for basically what you paid for it.

I'm NOT trying to get you to buy it. If you aren't happy for any reason, I don't want to be responsible.
Just saying that it's a very good deal.

Be aware that there's a fee to transfer the Vectric license. I think it's $75. This allows you to be eligible to purchase upgrades to the current version.


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

> I really don’t like the cabinet sticking out on the Stinger . I think that’s the dumbest design I’ve ever seen .


CNCRP cabinets stick out on the side. >


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

ger21 said:


> Here's another thing to consider.
> As I mentioned earlier, used Camaster's sell for a lot of money. A used one is already depreciated, so you could probably sell this at any time for basically what you paid for it.
> 
> I'm NOT trying to get you to buy it. If you aren't happy for any reason, I don't want to be responsible.
> ...


It’s all good , I certainly appreciate everyone’s input . I have a feeling this is to good to pass up,and good point regarding resale .
I’d be in heaven actually owning one ,as I have my doubts some days that I’ll ever have one in my garage . 
You may have noticed I’ve been procrastinating for years now about getting one . I almost ordered linear rails from overstock.com ,as at one point I was going to build an Evo 2.0 , 
but you had bought all the remaining 20mm rails and blocks


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Anyways the Y axis has 20mm rails , and the X axis uses 15mm .


The load ratings of the 15mm Hiwin blocks is something like 2500 pounds, I don't think you need to worry about strength.

Go, take a look, if you don't feed right about it you can always leave without it. If you don't go, you will always be second guessing yourself. I think you can be happy with either the CAMaster or a CNC Router Parts machine. If you don't feel good about the CAMaster, order the CNC Router Parts Now, stop waiting!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

BalloonEngineer said:


> The load ratings of the 15mm Hiwin blocks is something like 2500 pounds, I don't think you need to worry about strength.
> 
> Go, take a look, if you don't feed right about it you can always leave without it. If you don't go, you will always be second guessing yourself. I think you can be happy with either the CAMaster or a CNC Router Parts machine. If you don't feel good about the CAMaster, order the CNC Router Parts Now, stop waiting!


Ya I laughed,as I’ve been monitoring the price of the Pro cncrouterparts machines forever , and they finally raised the price , but only a few hundred .
I was waiting for our dollar to hopefully hit high 70’s , but instead it’s at an all time low.
To add insult to injury,we don’t get the posted exchange , but 3 cents less again.
So that’s 71 cents on the dollar , 14% tax ,then duty , shipping etc .


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well I watched this video on the Stinger II ,and I must say it’s a beast. Can’t see where you can get much more sturdier than that . 
I think I’ll phone in sick on Wednesday and pick it up . Guys keep this on the low low, as I don’t want the boss to find out


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Like Richard said, you can always leave without it. I have a feeling we're going to be seeing some neat CNC work coming from your shop soon, Rick!

David


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

difalkner said:


> Like Richard said, you can always leave without it. I have a feeling we're going to be seeing some neat CNC work coming from your shop soon, Rick!
> 
> David


That’s the weird part ,I doubt I’ll have it running till winter . But if this saves me 7K then it’s worth storing it .
Obviously I’ll have to play with it the first week and break a bit or two .

The more I look at the CAMaster the more I realize it’s a tank . Very well built from what I can tell from videos and pictures.
I think I’m going to be happy with this purchase


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> ... Obviously I’ll have to play with it the first week and break a bit or two .



I find that tough to believe, you've been here long enough and apparently
picked up a tip or two. You'd be on it longer than a week and still no insul...





RainMan 2.0 said:


> ... I think I’m going to be happy with this purchase


 @JOAT might get the bug :grin:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> Rick
> 
> The air cooled spindle is not noisy. The vacuum is the loudest thing when it's all running, aside from the material cutting. And it's a heckuva lot simpler.


Any specs on your spindle and vfd John. Was wondering who the manufacturer is . I had heard that Hitachi were pretty good , but this isn’t my specialty. 
And I’m sure there’s hardly any difference in noise .
I’d have to confirm that they make a mount


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I can testify that the Hitachi is a good VFD. 

David


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

I'm using this set. https://www.ebay.com/itm/261203446783

Both spindle and VFD for less than a Hitachi VFD alone. Thousands of DIY users are using these Huanyang VFD's.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Any specs on your spindle and vfd John. Was wondering who the manufacturer is . I had heard that Hitachi were pretty good , but this isn’t my specialty.
> And I’m sure there’s hardly any difference in noise .
> I’d have to confirm that they make a mount


Rick,

This is what I got. Came from Automation Technologies.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> Rick,
> 
> This is what I got. Came from Automation Technologies.


Thanks John, I’ll look into it


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well guys , I picked up my driver this morning after I finished my night shift ,but ended up disconnecting the trailer and kiboshed this purchase .
I’m a little to paranoid about this deal, and probably overthought the whole thing , but better safe than sorry .
I’ll wait till my garage is warm and organized, then I’ll spring for a CNCRP.

One advantage of getting one from CNCRP , would be the option of expandability it if a person found it was too small in the future


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Well now you've gotten us all involved and excited for you so when does the insulation and ordering parts from CNCRP begin?? :wink:

David


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Well guys , I picked up my driver this morning after I finished my night shift ,but ended up disconnecting the trailer and kiboshed this purchase .
> I’m a little to paranoid about this deal, and probably overthought the whole thing , but better safe than sorry .
> I’ll wait till my garage is warm and organized, then I’ll spring for a CNCRP.
> 
> One advantage of getting one from CNCRP , would be the option of expandability it if a person found it was too small in the future


Can we start a pool to pick the day, month, and year that happens. Say $20 USD a ticket. Winner take all.

Jan thru Dec - line 1
1-31 - line 2

2019
2020
2021
2022
2023
2024
2025
2026
2027
2028
2029
2030
Never ----- line 3

I wise choice, in my opinion. When in doubt - trust your gut.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

Rick, 

If you didn't feel comfortable with that machine, that is the best decision for you. But don't wait for everything to be perfect (or insulated). Just finished moving my machine to a small (uninsulated) shed on my new property. In Colorado at 8800' (2682m). There was a foot of snow on the shed last Tuesday, machine doesn't care (water cooled spindle, I run antifreeze in it).


Today:








Last week I couldn't get my car up my drive.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

BalloonEngineer said:


> Rick,
> 
> If you didn't feel comfortable with that machine, that is the best decision for you. But don't wait for everything to be perfect (or insulated). Just finished moving my machine to a small (uninsulated) shed on my new property. In Colorado at 8800' (2682m). There was a foot of snow on the shed last Tuesday, machine doesn't care (water cooled spindle, I run antifreeze in it).
> 
> ...


I moved your car for you. :wink:








Beautiful, btw!!

David


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

difalkner said:


> I moved your car for you. :wink:
> View attachment 370143
> 
> 
> ...


Believe it or not, almost all that snow was gone by early afternoon (south facing hill), then was all replaced that evening. Colorado weather. 

Thanks for the help though!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Fresh snow Richard , do you live beside Stick ? :grin:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> Can we start a pool to pick the day, month, and year that happens. Say $20 USD a ticket. Winner take all.
> 
> Jan thru Dec - line 1
> 1-31 - line 2
> ...


This brings back memories. When I had my 84 GMC truck , I would make bets with the guys at work on whether or not I’d have the car audio install completed ,and get the truck in our local car show. 
Lost a lot of beer on that one , and quit betting 5 years later lol


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

And this afternoon. Gotta love Colorado.








By the way, has anybody seen my car?


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

BalloonEngineer said:


> And this afternoon. Gotta love Colorado.
> View attachment 370167
> 
> 
> By the way, has anybody seen my car?


Oops! I'm not sure how to get it back... :surprise:

David


----------

